#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Carnaval 2007!

## splash-drive-in-shows

hey collega's! nog even en het is weer zover, dan is het weer carnaval! het feest waar ik toch wel ieder jaar naar uit kijk! het lijkt mij een goed idee om elkaar een beetje te helpen om goeie nummers te vinden en dan niet de standaard nummers van de gebroeders ko. hier onder een overzichtje van een paar nummers die deze carnaval cker de cd-speler in gaan bij mij:

Michael Humble - stapelgek van al dat moois
Ria Valk - 'n chippie, 'n putje en 'n parretje
Rob van Daal - ik wil haar voor goed vergeten
Vinzzent - 1000 nachten
DJ Crew - Ik ga leven
Bad Brothers - een bakske koffie

ik ben zeer benieuwd welke nieuwe carnavals nummers jullie in gedachte hebben!...........

----------


## DJ_matthias

de antennes - broek af

?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

O,ja..das over een week of 6 weer...hiep hoi..hiep hoi.... :Confused:   :Frown:   :EEK!:  

Weer hard werken, weinig verdienen....

----------


## boris_deckers

Even denken hoor,
Gebroeders Ko
Gebroeders Ko
Gebroeders Ko
En deze is ook wel leuk van Gebroeders Ko :Big Grin:  

Ik maak maar een grapje
........ :Stick Out Tongue:  

Je ziet tegenwoordig dat "echte" carnaval's muziek verdwijnt, en plaats maakt voor Aprés Ski. Als je in Brabant woont dan kan ik je zeker aanraden om een keer naar brabant-party te kijken. 

Hier wat nummertjes:


Lawineboys - Als we gaan 
Bad Brothers - Bakske Koffie
Faute DJ's - Doedelzak
René Schuurmans - Samen met jou 
Feestteam - Vrolijke koster
Feestteam - Flügeltje en een breezer ananas
Henkie - Lief klein konijntje (Was vorig jaar al een hitje)
Helemaal Hollands - Hoog aan de hemel 
Faute Dj's - Doedelzak
Feestteam - Dont You
Dj Pimpampeter Ft Alain - Stapel Op Jou
Wolter Kroes - Ik heb de hele nacht

Beetje AprésSki maargoed, we kunnen het ermee doen toch? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## boris_deckers

Smitjes en CO - eens per jaar
Jan smit - sta op / boom boom bailando / eens per jaar
Addie - ik kom terug
L vis - een veuls te grote bek
Rob van daal - Nathalie / Rene riva - C'est la vie
Rene schuurmans - diep in mijn hart
Rene schuurmans - zomaar verliefd
Albert West - Amarillo RMX
Flair - Funny funny
Alex - meissie meisie
Alex - de liefde
dj gerrit kooystra - ovide mix
dj kicken - let's talk about sex
larry project - op de vloer (dj kicken mix) en (drunk radio edit)
Starkoo mag ik naar je kijken
Corry konings - ik krijg een heel apart gevoel van binnen RMX
Henk wijngaard - als een wals (dance mix)
Band zonder naam - BZN medley
Wc experience - jo zunne deo (hee jo)
Msn - MSNBubbling mix
De Hohner - viva colonia (rmx)
Maarten schelvis - laat me weten
Sunblock - I'll be ready
Naugthy boy - Phat beach
Party jocks - Sweet caroline
Team x - pump up
Mick harren vs veerkampjes - doe maar gewoon
dj maurice vs. herman - I'm a dancer mix
dj kicken - zombie 2005
hard dance experience ft. mo - zookey
Frans bauer - he lekkerding
Frans bauer en kabouterplop - weet dat het zonnetje schijnt

----------


## splash-drive-in-shows

ja ik ben het wel met je eens boris ik denk dat ze in een café ook niet echt blij zullen zijn als je de hele avond de havenzangers en de deurzakkers gaat draaien,, het moeten gewoon nummers zijn met een hoog feestgehalte en hoe dichter bij carnaval hoe meer er zullen uit komen

----------


## Roeltej

> ja ik ben het wel met je eens boris ik denk dat ze in een café ook niet echt blij zullen zijn als je de hele avond de havenzangers en de deurzakkers gaat draaien,, het moeten gewoon nummers zijn met een hoog feestgehalte en hoe dichter bij carnaval hoe meer er zullen uit komen



Hmm, hier is het juist omgedraait, de oude nummers doen het vaak beter dan de apres ski nummers, kroeg waar we in draaien is al 3 jaar volle bak en horen er alleen maar positieve dingen over, van zowel jong als oud...

Maar het zal natuurlijk ook wel afhangen van soort mensen in de kroeg, als het vooral jeugd is zal vooral apres ski wel aanslaan en die oude meuk eenpaar nummers grappig zijn...

----------


## www.amstelradio.nl

> hey collega's! nog even en het is weer zover, dan is het weer carnaval! het feest waar ik toch wel ieder jaar naar uit kijk! het lijkt mij een goed idee om elkaar een beetje te helpen om goeie nummers te vinden en dan niet de standaard nummers van de gebroeders ko. hier onder een overzichtje van een paar nummers die deze carnaval cker de cd-speler in gaan bij mij:
> 
> Michael Humble - stapelgek van al dat moois
> Ria Valk - 'n chippie, 'n putje en 'n parretje
> Rob van Daal - ik wil haar voor goed vergeten
> Vinzzent - 1000 nachten
> DJ Crew - Ik ga leven
> Bad Brothers - een bakske koffie
> 
> ik ben zeer benieuwd welke nieuwe carnavals nummers jullie in gedachte hebben!...........



Wa denk je van WC Experience - In de derde helluft en Hoen - Tricky Tractor??

----------


## Dr. Edie

Een beetje echte carnavalsmuziek is ook leuk;

Hohner - viva kolonia
Hohner - handen zum himmel
De black foos - kolle alaaf 
Die Randtfichten - lebt der alte holzmichel noch
Nachraove - sjeng aon de geng 
Taai Taai - roed geel en greun

----------


## DJ eac

ballermann - Cowboy und indianer
En Mooi Wark slaat hier ook altijd aan. :Big Grin:

----------


## dj bobo

Welliswaar in het Limburgs dialect, maar hij deed het vorige jaar geweldig:
Saskia - 't Ezelke  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## splash-drive-in-shows

even een aanvulling op mijn lijstje:

*van Bill - Annemieke*
*DJ Maarten - ik ben een kikker*
*4 Non Tops - michael row the boat*
*the Party Jocks - It takes two*

----------


## dj_jr

> Smitjes en CO - eens per jaar
> Jan smit - sta op / boom boom bailando / eens per jaar
> Addie - ik kom terug
> L vis - een veuls te grote bek
> Rob van daal - Nathalie / Rene riva - C'est la vie
> Rene schuurmans - diep in mijn hart
> Rene schuurmans - zomaar verliefd
> Albert West - Amarillo RMX
> Flair - Funny funny
> ...



Mooi lijstje veel nummers die ik ga draaien zitten er ook bij :Big Grin: 


Zoek nog goede oordoppen:P weet iemand wat goede oordoppen zijn? ( we staan met 9000 watt aan geluid op een kar)

----------


## R. den Ridder

> Mooi lijstje veel nummers die ik ga draaien zitten er ook bij
> 
> 
> Zoek nog goede oordoppen:P weet iemand wat goede oordoppen zijn? ( we staan met 9000 watt aan geluid op een kar)



RUIG HOOR! echt heel stoer om wel met 9000 echte watts op een wagen te gaan staan...! als je dan jezelf het recht toedicht om de oren van de bezoekers die op een meter van zo'n kar langs de kant van de weg staan te mollen moet je minimaal zelf ook de gevolgen daarvan ondervinden..

maarreh..ontopic: carnaval en cabaret gaan goed samen.. Echt carnaval, met ene goede tekst en muzikal zeker niet slecht aangezien gemaakt door Fons Merkies: 

Theo Maassen en kinderkoor de kapotte kontjes-ze maken mij de pis niet lauw

----------


## BWSL

Ik vind muziek van Starkoo te gek. misschien niet altijd echte carnavalsmuziek, maar doet het toch goed op (carnavals) feesten.
Verder voor de limburgse fans onder ons: Ziesjoem - Lekker menneke ook geweldig nummer
En verder Hennie Huisman en Cooldown café - Met z'n allen
Hermes House Band/ Dj Ötzi, enzovoorts

----------


## Rens_E

> Mooi lijstje veel nummers die ik ga draaien zitten er ook bij
> 
> 
> Zoek nog goede oordoppen:P weet iemand wat goede oordoppen zijn? ( we staan met 9000 watt aan geluid op een kar)



Ja een beetje triest wel ja, maar goed:

er is maar een merk oorbeschermers. U2, en andere grote namen in de muziekwereld hebben ze (ik ook  :Stick Out Tongue: ), maar ze kosten wel wat...

Elcea en dan de exinore flex comfort...

-------

Carnaval is mijn geval heel veel geld verdienen en heel veel originele carnavalsplaten, opgevuld met wat apres-ski, maar vooral de 'Brabant Party' Nederlandse platen. De muziek die je het hele jaar niet wil horen, maar carnaval is carnaval dus afzien. En daarna lkr op skivakantie .....

Allemaal veel plezier

----------


## amigo

*Deze is nu geen echte carnavalskraker, maar wij draaien deze toch wel 2 keer op een avond, zonder te blozen... en dan komen ze het nog nen keer vrage.* 

*Your Song* van *Billy Paul* 

bij ons echt de ontdekking van het jaar...   (mischien bij jullie al afgezaagd)

----------


## moderator

wat mij betreft de carnavalskraker van 2007 ( tot dusver):
Theo Maasen - ze maken mij de pis nie lauw

----------


## Radar

WC Experience        - een wak in het ijs schijt
Zware Jongens        - Kratten wals
Rob & John             - Als me wijf verdwijnt
Jack van Raamsdonk - We hebben een wiethok

----------


## Prins

Het is dan een cover, maar wel super-actueel en een echte knalplaat :

DJ Jerome vs DJ Gerrit - Clap & Jump

Super!

----------


## Richard

Voor de liefhebbers hier een lijst met wat ik zoal met de carnaval draai. (de nieuwe platen staan hier nog niet bij.)

altijd lazerus - waarom fluister ik je naam nog
jan boezeroen en en gij dan - de fles
marco kanters - whoopy
havenzangers - woeleboele (wooly bully)
zware jongens - aan de kust van mallorca
dj goldfinger - i make it shake
gebroeders grimm - ritje in de arreslee (he lekker beest)
double-u-b - bier hier
party boys - het zal me worst wezen
dj apres ski - weet je
duo excellent - we gaan weer skien
kabouterdansers - het ploplied
john en ron - het kontje
the rambo's - dan gaan de lichten aan
henny weijmans - stamcafe
john en ron - jetzt geht's los
de havenzangers - Borrequito, kom eens hier
Dennie Christian & bad brothers - Kunnen wij ehet maken
Gerard la cour - Wij gaat erin, bekant
Grad damen - ik wil met je dansen heel de nacht
De feesttappers - De barman is gek
Marc & Dave - Jij bent't m'n zomerzon
Jack - Draai een keertje in het rond
carrousel people - I'm your man
marco & dj woony - Zwemles
franky boy ft. meister proper - Saus
Die SRV Männer - Holle
sam & sam - De letste
John & jack - Op de zondagmiddag
C'est Tout - De fliegermarsch
ger gedoan - La paloma
Marco Kanters - nu is het genoeg geweest
jody bernal and alessandra da silva - dance dance dance
duo excellent - we zien ze vliegen
en gij dan - is er hier een party
fred lloret en de copacabana's - boven de wolken
marco kanters - pappie loop toch niet zo snel
dj goldfinger - goldfinger rrrrringtone
havenzangers - mooie meisjes
ger gedoan - amanda
lou prince - chocolade
sjonnies - annemarie
c'est tout - de schoen die moet het doen
john en jack - oh nikodemus
starkoo - zo ver weg
snoepgoed - meisjes van de nacht
flair - that's the way (get down)
ger gedoan - twisten op de piste
Bad Brothers - Leef als een zigeuner
apres ski club - Uit mijn dak
De sjonnies - zwemmen zonder slip
John & jack - John & jack in parijs
summerland - Aloosie
Albert west - Mockin bird hill
walter vermeer - Senorita
jack & addie - Kukeleku
Dj maarten - Zo vrolijk
dikdakkers - Ik zie een ster
Rob Van Daal - valeria
the four non tops - Agadou
wesly - mooi is het leven
jipie vogelvang - Jodelkip
Feest politie - smeer me in maak me gek
Marco Kanters - De klok

----------


## Richard

En gelijk nog maar een lijstje:

Grad damen - Heb ik jou niet eens gekust
de havenzangers - De hukkelbuk
Bad Brothers - Shake shake laat je kont zien
Dj goldfinger - La raspa
Marco Kanters - De nacht is lang niet lang genoeg
Wesley - Bewijs het dan
summerland - Bonen hop
Fred lloret & de Copacabana's - Zai zai
Albert west - Ob la di, ob la da
jammer - Kiele kiele kiele
de zware jongens - Springen
Lawine Boys - Wat zullen we drinken
Dj anton - We willen wat bestellen
Dj apres ski - Een bossie rode rozen
apres ski boys - Leve de lol
Dj apres ski - De vrolijke koster
flair - Con Los manos
Tonny jordaan - Eikel
De regiotappers - Moedermelk
Martin dams - Bye bye belinda
Double-u-b - Herzilein in den bergen met bubbeljoe
de havenzangers - De russische muts
Marco Kanters - Huhla girl aloha he
Fred lloret & de Copacabana's - Ratata
Rob Van Daal - Ik wil een kus
Bad Brothers - i am sailing
partysyndicate - Pippi's dance
De heidi's - De skilift
Dj woony - Comment ca va
Zware Jongens - Pijltje d'r in, pijltje d'r uit
Bingo - House polka
Gompie - Hey baby
Gebroeders Ko - Tuut Tuut We Springen Parachute
Wickit - Fun
Zware Jongens - Het Kan Me Geen Fluit Schelen
Dj Woony - Een Hele Harde...
Jack's Club - We Hebben Een Klupke Opgericht
Henk Janssen - Zomaar Een Kroeg
Sjonnies - Opa Koos
John & Jack - Potverdorie Nondeju
Fred Lloret & Copacabana's - Belinda
Marco Kanters - Gooi 't Er Maar Uit
Havenzangers - Oh La La
Kabouterdansers - Kabouterdans
Marc & Dave - Apres Ski Met Heidi
Party Boy's - Laat De Boel Maar Lekker Waaien
Dj Tommie Peterselie - Es Ist Mir Wurst
Dj Anton - Als Je Niet Springt
Alex - After Sun Fiesta
Sugar Lee Hooper - Hey You
Gebroeders Ko - Ik Heb Een Toeter Op M'n Waterscooter
Zware Jongens - Heidi Heidi Hoo
Grad Damen - Als Sterren Stralen
Henk Janssen - Cafe De Alpentrein
Bombarie - Jodelahiti Doe Mij Maar Na
Havenzangers - Er Is Geen Mooier Plekje
Ton & Gerard - Mijn Cafeetje
Marco Kanters - Toemba
Dj Goldfinger - Welcome To The Costa Brava
't Dak Eraf - De Slurvendans
Marc & Dave - Griekse Nacht
Dj Apres Ski - Der Anton Aus Tirol
Party Boy's - Jij Bent De Zon
Party Boy's - Heb Jij Ook Zo'n Raar Gevoel Van Binnen
alex - zing maar met me mee
marc en dave - in die mooie tiroler bergen
havenzangers - adam en eva
jennifer - mama waar is m'n string
leon klaus - hannelore
bar gezellig - de bodem van ons glas
starkoo - suzanne
altijd lazerus - het feestteam
grad damen - als sterren stralen
jennifer - dans de samba
marco kanters - stoute schoenen
gerard lacour ik goa nor hois toe
ger gedoan - ciao ciao
rob van daal - geen seconde zonder jou
walter vermeer - waar is de wc
move-it - she's the one

----------


## Richard

En nog eentje om het af te leren  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Jan Smit - Vrienden Voor Het Leven
Angezz - Bonita
Coolgirlz - Somewhere Over The Rainbow
Ed Nieman - Een Groot Feest
Gebroeders Ko - Trampoline
Soca Gang - Come Sing Along
M.V.P. - Rock Ya Body
Dan Hartman - Relight My Fire
DJ Jean - Feel It
Jannes - Een Beetje Jammer
Active 8 - Everlasting Love
Fred En Aad - Holle Bolle Henk
Dolly Parton - 9 To 5
Glennis Grace - Shake Up The Party
Rafaella Carra - Fiësta
Arie Ribbens - Polonaise Hollandaise
John Meijer - Achter Op De Slee
SRV Männer - M.W.I.M.P.
Waanzin - Onderweg
The Sunclub - Put 'Em Up
Maximus vs. Banks - Take On Me
Snappie - Vet cool gaaf
K3 - Kuma he
Yves larock ft roland richards - Zooky
starstylers ft michy - Keep on moving
Maarten - Laat me weten
Rene Schuurmans - Diep in mijn hart
Belle Perez - que viva la vida
Mylo vs miami sound machine - Doctor pressure
Rob & john - Een keer in je leven
Jan Smit - Sta op
Danio crespo - Tu son risa
Lawine Boys - Laat mij maar alleen
Gebroeders Co - Gorgelende kelen
Rob Ronalds - Als je moet gaan
flair - Funny Funny
Elvis Presley - Wooden heart
Frans Bauer - Hitmix
Crazy Frog - Axel F
De smitjes & co - Eens per jaar
Van Bill - Valencia
TopStars - Spring
Snappie - De Kleine Krokodil
Gebroeders Ko - Vraag Uw Eekhoorn Waarom
Rene Schuurmans - Delilah
Jan Smit - Als De Nacht Verdwijnt
apres ski club - Braziliaanse Nachten
Het Feestteam - Kleine Cafe Aan De Haven
Ed Nieman - De Nacht Is M'n Leven
Zware Jongens - De Houthakker (DJ Maurice remix)
Dario - Handen In De Lucht
Van Bill - De Speeltuin
DJ Nick (Kretaboyz) - Tsjoeke Tsjakke
Guus Meeuwis - Brabant
Jack - Het Werd Zomer
Lawineboys - The Boxer
Activ8 - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun
Bad Brothers - Rocky
John Meijer - Haar Naam Is Anita
De Feestpolitie - Komt Allen Tezamen
WC Experience - 30 Bier Geleeje
Bloaskaken - Lallen
SRV Manner - Rock The Place
Carrousel People feat. DEP - Suspicious Minds
Soca Gang - Come Sing Along
Costa Crew - Love Boat
Zware Jongens - Biertje (wij houden ook van jou)
George Baker Selection - Paloma Blanca
One Two Trio - Alle Remmen Los
Danny de Munck - Vrienden Voor Het Leven
Jannes - Dam Dam
John Meijer - Achter op de slee
Ortega & Bonanza - Zamba Zamba
DJ Marco (Feestexpresse) - Tsjoeke Tsjakke
Drummboys - Ritmo de locos
Waanzin - Domino
Big Mama - Big Big World
Bertie Lukano - Knijnzijn
Het Feestteam - Verdomd Alleen
Double DJ's - Boerenjongens
Solid Love - Time Of My Life
Jr. Projects vs DJ Jeroen - Snappie

----------


## lightzone

> TopStars - Spring



jeetje.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sjoerd

richard, vind je dit nou allemaal goede platen of heb je willekeurig je cd collectie overgeschreven?? er staan nl ook nogal wat platen in die ik niet direct carnaval/feest kan noemen, maar eerder gewoon onder de kop hollands of foxtrot vallen... Plus vind ik ook niet alle platen even goed draaibaar maar daar zullen wellicht de meningen over verschillen. ik hoop iig dat je snel kunt typen anders was je wel even bezig lijkt me...

----------


## Ralph Hees

Jeetje, Dit zou ik nooit draaien met carnaval.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Limburg hea... :Big Grin: 
Ik draai met carnaval alleen maar limburgse muziek.
Big Benny, Beppie Kraft, Janse bagge, Rowwen Heaze, Taai Taai, Kartoesj, Ammezasje, Grenzland Express etc.

Nederlandse nummers verpesten de sfeer.  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fdijkstra

Ik zie een nieuwe band nog niet in jullie lijstjes. Met name interessant denk ik in Brabant (alhoewel ze ook standaard met smartlappenfestivals in Sittard, Roermond en Maastricht staan): Trane Met Tuite. Hun single bevat drie nummers die ik stuk voor stuk kan draaien in Den Bosch:
Margarita
Fredje
Sapperdiosia Potpoeri
luister hier naar hum voorproefje:
http://www.trane-met-tuite.nl/script...0promo-mix.mp3

----------


## Radar

Blijft staan dat draaien met carnaval dus redelijk regio gebonden kan wezen.
Hier boven de revieren is 't altijd uitkijken dat je niet gaat afkakken naar apré-ski.
Iets "nieuws" proberen kan altijd, maar "moord in Herpen" bijvoorbeeld sloeg vorig jaar niet aan, ondanks de nationale airplay.
Ben wel blij met de kikker persieflage op Chelsa dagger.

----------


## djfrenko

Theo otten - Marijke

is wel wat apres ski maar wel een super plaat.

----------


## StijnS

Hier echte klassiekers.  :Smile: 
Denk aan "Der nordseekuste", "'k Heb hele grote bloemkolen", "De alpenexpress", "Polonaise hollandaise", "Jetz geht's los", "hutje op de hei", "bloemetjesgordijn", "Viva Tirol", "He Trut"...  :Smile: 
(Liedjes die iedereen kan meebrullen. Ik heb altijd de dag na carnaval totaal geen stem meer :P)

----------


## Dr. Edie

Bart Käel - Zeil je voor het eerst

Zal het best doen, simpele tekst... Best leuk  :Big Grin:

----------


## theo

scriebl en huberts-  hochheidesburch.
het dak is er dan zeker a
ook een goeie 
blitz-help lieveling help

----------


## dejongens

Geweldig nummer:
The cartoons - De do do do De da da da

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

> Jeetje, Dit zou ik nooit draaien met carnaval. 
> Limburg hea...
> Ik draai met carnaval alleen maar limburgse muziek.
> Big Benny, Beppie Kraft, Janse bagge, Rowwen Heaze, Taai Taai, Kartoesj, Ammezasje, Grenzland Express etc.
> 
> Nederlandse nummers verpesten de sfeer.



 

Zeker daar hoef hoef je niet in limburg mee aan te komen met zo'n nederlandstalige muziek :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## R. den Ridder

Toch goed om te merken dat ik al een paar dagen bezig ben  om een muziekselectie voor op de caranvalswagen te maken, maar dat er op een verdwaalde Stef Ekkel na geen apresski-rommel op mijn ipod terechtkomt..carnaval in brabant gaat weer terug naar zijn roots.....eindelijk....d'r is zoveel goeds uitgebracht dat zelfs de krant (die al jaren de carnavalsmuziek neersabelt over het hoge dancegehalte) positief is!

----------


## MvdNaald

Bij ons in het zuiden is er inderdaad weinig ruimte voor nederlandse muziek, buiten de echte bekende krakers natuurlijk zoals Jan Smit, Frans bauer, ed.

Een echt goed algemeen carnavalsnummer:

Slavenkoor - Assekruus

en voor de limburgers onder ons.........Als je je cafe vol hebt met fossielen dan deze eens proberen:

Wiel Knipa - Sjoenkel leedsje.

----------


## boris_deckers

> Het is dan een cover, maar wel super-actueel en een echte knalplaat :
> 
> DJ Jerome vs DJ Gerrit - Clap & Jump
> 
> Super!



Opzich wel een leuk nummer. Orgineel komt van  					*chelsea dagger* 
met "the fratellis" dus het is eigenlijk gewoon een goedkope ApresSki remix...

----------


## moderator

Goed, lauwe pis doet het inderdaad erg goed, boven verwachting is ook: Pap & Pudding - Opblaasbare barbara!

----------


## franslammers

Voor de groningers onder ons:

Kloosterwiekers - Lasso

Dit is een nummer van de carnavalsvereniging uit Ter-Apel uit het hoge noorden :Big Grin:  

Hier te downloaden:
http://members.home.nl/nhlammers/klo...0-%20lasso.mp3

----------


## aliblabla

> Opzich wel een leuk nummer. Orgineel komt van                      *chelsea dagger* 
> met "the fratellis" dus het is eigenlijk gewoon een goedkope ApresSki remix...



Ik zou het alleen wel andersom doen, het origineel komt van The Fratellis en het nummer heet Chelsea dagger :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

